# Zebra Rock



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Have any of you seen zebra rock at local garden shops or landscape suppliers? I got a bunch from AA a week ago but I need a few large pieces. By large, I mean basketball size and larger. If you've never seen zebra rock before, it's dark grey with white stripes.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's a picture of what zebra rock looks like 
http://www.paulandbecky.com/images/DSC_0586.jpg


----------

